# Intraoperative colonoscopy



## kshell73 (Sep 16, 2009)

is there a code for an intraoperative colonoscopy?


----------



## Bella Cullen (Sep 18, 2009)

What was the reason for the colonoscopy and was this done at the time of another surgery?


----------



## acbarnes (Sep 18, 2009)

There is no "intraoperative" code for a colonoscopy, only the regular colonoscopy codes (45378-45392). If the sole purpose of the colonoscopy was to evaluate the surgical field or identify landmarks, it is inclusive and not sepeartely billable. If it is for diagnostic purposes, then you can bill it with 58. You have to prove medical necessity for diagnostic. 

Refer to the NCCI Policy Manual for Medicare Services found at cms website http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/. I believe it is Chapter1final-gencoding page I-10 number 12. These are VERY helpful guidleines.


----------

